# A Saturday in the Life of Henny (Photo DUMP)



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

About to lunge









Sending him out









My favorite picture of the day. Look at that pretty position









And break time!









His tail looks like a broom LOL









My turn!









Sending out









Workin' it









Whoa-ing by yielding hindquarters. This was my highlight of the day. I thought it was the neatest thing ever.









And taking a well deserved break after working his booty off. It had just gotten done raining in this picture. 









And as a side note, he got highlights!!


















Thanks for looking, guys


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

looks like you had a good time and Henny did well! he's such a great horse! and I love his highlights!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Sam!  They're trying to have these once a month, so I will definitely be going back next month. Even if it's just to let Henny sit there and chill, it's good experience and a great friendly environment I love. We all know each other by name after just being there two times. It's awesome!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Awwww I just love your Henny! He's so loved! Perhaps it's because I have a Henny too? And my Henny is a pretty easy going guy too


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i enjoyed looking at theses pictures what a sweet little guy you have, love that last picture


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks guys  He's the sweetest tempered horse I've met, even when he tries to be a stud muffin LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Ahhh Henny <3 Love his highlights and big booty!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Everyone loves his big booty, Kla LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FruityFilly98 (Jul 13, 2012)

I know this is probably posted somewhere else... but what is this devestating accident he had?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

On second thought, you really ought to not go on that parade with us...because you won't be leaving with your Henny, he'll be in MY trailer! ;D


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Bahaha I'll take that as a comment, Endiku  I'm sure Henny would love having a mini and mini mule as pasture mates. He'd finally be bigger than someone


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh, and about his accident. The night before Thanksgiving he was kicked in the head and suffered some brain damage. He's almost made a full recovery from something the vet said we may have to put him down for. He's doing great so far 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

That looks like a lot of work for one day for someone so young .....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love this post and the pictures are so beautiful!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, Karen!! 

I'd never push my guy too far. He literally worked for about half an hour. The rest of the time he stood there, nibbled on some rocks, talked to the other horses, and chowed down on some hay. He was the last horse to be worked with. And seeing as how he'd already been through everything before, it was mainly a refresher for him.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, its a compliment all right. And yes, he probably _would_ like to be the 'big guy' wouldn't he? Sour is 34" on a good day, and I dont think Honor has even made it to 22" yet. haha. She's a little butt head though...I was picking her mama's feet yesterday and one of the cowboys ground tied his gelding near us while he went to get a bag of feed. Honor started chewing away in typical 'I'm just a cute, innocent baby' form when he started snuffling her, but the second he looked away she double barrelled him in the knees! He looked so suprised, the poor guy...

so maybe Henny wouldn't like it so much after all. Hmmm. Maybe he'll just have to wear his football helmet just in case


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha what a little heifer!! I would loooove to see them chomp at each other. Henny chomps at any and every horse he comes across hehe. I think I would die of cuteness if I saw Honor chomping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She looks halarious actually xD she's only got four teeth in the front right now, the others are just barely showing- so you just see a bunch of gums when she chews. Sticks her tounge out too. 

I wish I could take her to the parade to see you guys, but I just don't see it working. I'll have JUST weaned her about two weeks before and having the two of them together so soon after that sounds dreadful xD maybe I'll throw her in the back of our float disguised as a miniature wooly mammoth (thats what my BO calls her o.o haha) and sneak her out when Sour isn't looking.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, wow, Im so sorry your boy had an accident, Kay. So glad he is doing well! I tell you what, you're doing the best thing in the world for this colt, giving him such a great foundation to start from when he is old enough to ride. I love love LOVE to haul around young colts and get them used to all the stuff that goes on with hauling one away from home.


----------

